# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Deepfakes, Synthesized Media, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

impressions.app

youtube.com/channel/UCzSOuyuSJnrOvaXgC32EqDw

twitter.com/getimpressions

linkedin.com/company/synthesizedmedia

CEO - Murat Deligoz

Co-founder and CTO - Emrah Gunduz

Co-founder and COO - Ari Bencuya

----------


## Airicist

Impressions side by side comparison

Mar 16, 2020




> Fun deepfake of different celebrities such as Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jim Carrey, Matthew Mcconaughey and Freddie Mercury

----------

